# 15 bucks?



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to know if anyone has ordered anything from this site:
15dollarstore.com

it looks awesome except the shipping seems a lil much, but maybe it's just me!
So if anyone has ordered anything from there, let me know! Thanks


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 9, 2006)

I haven't but I have a friend who has.  She showed me this site awhile back and I was like OMG!!  Some of the stuff on there are super cute and only $15, that's a deal!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 9, 2006)

you can get the same stuff cheaper at forever 21 
or go to ross


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_you can get the same stuff cheaper at forever 21 
or go to ross_

 
I WISH Forever 21 carried Sweetees, Chick by Nicki Hilton, Romeo & Juliet Couture etc.! That would be paradise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always hit up places like Ross, Tj maxx, marshalls...gotta love the deals!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_you can get the same stuff cheaper at forever 21 
or go to ross_

 
I agree. Plus I think forever 21 has cuter stuff


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I agree. Plus I think forever 21 has cuter stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm with you guys...I wouldn't buy anything off that site; it looks like it would fall apart in the wash.


----------



## Miss World (Dec 13, 2006)

never heard of it, but thanks for the link


----------



## eowyn797 (Dec 13, 2006)

errr...i buy things from there all the time. i mean seriously - Romeo & Juliet Couture! seriously expensive stuff normally...

i haven't had anything fall apart on my yet. it's not the cheap stuff you find at Forever21. it had a lot of designer overstock or discontinued stuff, hence the low price.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_errr...i buy things from there all the time. i mean seriously - Romeo & Juliet Couture! seriously expensive stuff normally...

i haven't had anything fall apart on my yet. it's not the cheap stuff you find at Forever21. it had a lot of designer overstock or discontinued stuff, hence the low price._

 
Awesome, good to know that people have had success ordering from there...I was wondering because I've ordered things from sites that are similar only to get faulty things or my money stolen. And I know! I LOVE Romeo & Juliet Couture! and Sweetees...OH SWEETEES! I'm definately ordering now, thanks!! I mean, if I can get quality clothing at a forever 21 price, I'm all for it. thanks again


----------



## pahblov (Nov 4, 2007)

I remember the last time I was in LA (a few years ago) there was a $15 store. Maybe they have them in other cities in the states too?


----------

